# Anybody find this in their spam folder?



## Hurtz007 (May 12, 2017)

I'm just a bit worried is all... If anybody else received it then all worries aside... But if I'm the only one I might just have ticked the wrong person off... I don't know this guy's email... They used a temp one... Also my name is blanked out... Message below


Hi ______
I just wanna tell you that you suck. I will never forgive you for what you did to me, you piece of crap. ASSHOLE! 
Do not you dare to talk to me again. Believe me, 
you don't wanna see my other side, 
ask your goddamn sister, she has seen it. 
Kiss my ASS,
N.L


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 12, 2017)

wuuuut? .-. wtf or this guy sent this message to the wrong person or you did something very wrong


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

Skompc said:


> I'm just a bit worried is all... If anybody else received it then all worries aside... But if I'm the only one I might just have ticked the wrong person off... I don't know this guy's email... They used a temp one... Also my name is blanked out... Message below
> 
> 
> Hi ______
> ...


That is actually really scary


----------



## migles (May 12, 2017)

i received a message to join the illuminati.... still didn't receive my illuminati starter pack


----------



## Vipera (May 12, 2017)

Skompc said:


> I'm just a bit worried is all... If anybody else received it then all worries aside... But if I'm the only one I might just have ticked the wrong person off... I don't know this guy's email... They used a temp one... Also my name is blanked out... Message below
> 
> 
> Hi ______
> ...


It got you curious enough to open the attachment. Except google probably removed it. Don't worry, it's just a regular phishing attempt.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2017)

I received a message about drugs.
It's a trap, basically. Still i replied for fun.
If i suddenly disappear, that means i'm in jail /jk


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 12, 2017)

But do you have a sister?


----------



## Hurtz007 (May 12, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I received a message about drugs.
> It's a trap, basically. Still i replied for fun.
> If i suddenly disappear, that means i'm in jail /jk


Lol ok then... Cause I did my fair share of stuff and I'm sure it wasn't real but just had to be sure... *Stretches fingers*... Oh this is gonna be good...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 12, 2017)

Wait, looking through my spam folder, I got this too.

Hi pikapals647(email lol),

I just wanna tell you that you suck. I will never forgive you for what you did to me, you piece of crap. ASSHOLE! Do not you dare to talk to me again. Believe me, you don't wanna see my other side, ask your goddamn sister, she has seen it.

F U,
T.B
It was sent 5 days ago.
EDIT: lol I even got it twice.
EDIT 2: 3 times! They all have a different sender too lmao.
EDIT 3: 4 times. Some of them even say Dear something else, like Dear Scumbag, xD.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 12, 2017)

For the first time in about 7 years, I got an email from someone claiming to have a nice amount of cash on an atm card. Lol


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2017)

I got an email about the "evil Liberal establishment."


----------



## konsolenumbau.expert (May 12, 2017)

migles said:


> i received a message to join the illuminati.... still didn't receive my illuminati starter pack


Hope you invite me if it ever comes.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 12, 2017)

I only get this type of mail on my PSN, I was also called more offensive things. *Sigh* Online gaming, meta at is finest.


----------



## Seriel (May 12, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (May 12, 2017)

Seriel said:


> View attachment 86718


i think this is some sort of joke, a lot of people must be seding the same message to random emails
should we answer them? XD


----------



## Seriel (May 12, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i think this is some sort of joke, a lot of people must be seding the same message to random emails
> should we answer them? XD


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 12, 2017)

hmmm... i didn't recieved any email like that


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2017)

Aww, I'm not part of the Kool Kidz Klub.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 12, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 86721
> Aww, I'm not part of the Kool Kidz Klub.


Clever


----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 86721
> Aww, I'm not part of the Kool Kidz Klub.


Crunchyroll? 




Weeb


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2017)

No, because I don't give out my email to random strangers and scam sites. Or maybe i'm not special enough

But my neighbor DID email me!


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> Crunchyroll?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use it anymore. there's a reason it's in Spam.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 12, 2017)

No I usually get the random rich prince, cheap drugs, male enhancers, those random Russian girls that "seen"my profile on some site and want to get into my wallet) and viagra( a lot of them for some reason)

Edit: I just got this one 





Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## RustInPeace (May 12, 2017)

I get e-mails about girls wanting their pussies eaten.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2017)

I get nothing. Normal inbox of my usual things, no spam mail.
I guess I'm lucky?


----------



## chrisrlink (May 12, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 86721
> Aww, I'm not part of the Kool Kidz Klub.



is that ment to be funny/racist?


----------



## Seriel (May 12, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> is that ment to be funny/racist?


No


----------



## chrisrlink (May 12, 2017)

good cause I ain't laughing


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> is that ment to be funny/racist?





Seriel said:


> No





chrisrlink said:


> good cause I ain't laughing








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw yes, it was a shitty joke, but I guess it was a bit _too_ shitty

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

but then again, the perfect joke that makes everyone laugh doesn't exist, so... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## ov3rkill (May 12, 2017)

Why didn't I get this cool email? Is there a way to unlock this achievement?


----------



## migles (May 12, 2017)

so, am i the only one who didn't get this exact spam???
D:
i got too many fake whats app voicemails... like wtf, that app doesn't have voicemails lol


----------



## tbb043 (May 12, 2017)

All I get in my spam folder is offers for pills that will let me use my dick to slap people. Which I really don't need to do.


----------



## supergamer368 (May 12, 2017)

I've got this message quite a few times, then there's the fake b*tch who "needs me" and it just so happens right next to that is promos for magical dick pills. Other than that, I get "Is your neighbor a sex offender" (See EoF) and promo stuff from R4 sites.


----------



## Hurtz007 (May 12, 2017)

Maybe we should change this thread to "most amusing spam emails you've ever seen"


----------



## supergamer368 (May 12, 2017)

dick pills aren't amusing. they're
MAGICAL!


----------



## ScienceBETCH (May 12, 2017)

well my spam folder is full of youtube emails so... 
i cant tell if i got something like that


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 12, 2017)

I get a lot of spam, but I haven't gotten that particular one.


Memoir said:


> For the first time in about 7 years, I got an email from someone claiming to have a nice amount of cash on an atm card. Lol


This one?


> Attention: Beneficiary.
> 
> 
> Your ATM (Automated Teller Machines) Swift Card Mode of payment was introduced / constituted by the World Bank, IMF, FBI and UN to fight and avert scams due to fraudulent activities going on within the African Region and around the world  so it is for your own good interest as we understand the difficulties of economic time that exist today and would like to repay this obligation for your plan designed to meet your budgetary need, this is to enable beneficiaries receive their fund without any hitches or interference as the International Monetary Fund (IMF) is protecting all World CITIZENS.
> ...


----------



## Lightyose (May 12, 2017)

How do people waste time on spams? Instead of spam, help for once at least...


----------



## ov3rkill (May 12, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> How do people waste time on spams? Instead of spam, help for once at least...



The Nigerian prince disagrees. It's his job and he is dedicated to it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2017)

The spam emails I get are always lame.
"Attached is the document you wanted."
"Receipt for [fake order number]."


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 12, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The spam emails I get are always lame.
> "Attached is the document you wanted."
> "Receipt for [fake order number]."


Same.


----------



## Hurtz007 (May 12, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> dick pills aren't amusing. they're
> MAGICAL!


I was drinking milk and I spat it out upon reading it this


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2017)

I actually just found a spam email trying to get me to buy stocks from a company who supposedly has a cure for cancer lmao


----------



## hunoi (May 12, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> No I usually get the random rich prince, cheap drugs, male enhancers, those random Russian girls that "seen"my profile on some site and want to get into my wallet) and viagra( a lot of them for some reason)
> 
> Edit: I just got this one
> 
> ...



Seems legit.


----------



## DeoNaught (May 12, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I get a lot of spam, but I haven't gotten that particular one.
> 
> This one?





Tomato Hentai said:


> I actually just found a spam email trying to get me to buy stocks from a company who supposedly has a cure for cancer lmao


YOU COULD OF CURED CANCER?!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 12, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I actually just found a spam email trying to get me to buy stocks from a company who supposedly has a cure for cancer lmao


Forwardit to @VinLark!


----------



## osm70 (May 12, 2017)

I get an email from Sony every Monday. They want me to change my SEN password. I don't even have an account there.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

I get lots of emails from this weird website call GBATemp.net, idk why


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 12, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I get a lot of spam, but I haven't gotten that particular one.
> 
> This one?


Close.. 



Spoiler



ATTN: PAYMENT NOTIFICATION!

This is to bring to your notice that, I have paid the courier charges and the delivery of your ATM CARD.I paid it because the ATM CARD worth USD$2.7M hasless than Four weeks and four days to expire and when it expires the money will go into Government reserve. With that I decided to help you pay the money so that the ATM CARD will not expire, because I know when you get your ATM CARD definitely you must compensate me.

Now your ATM CARD has been deposited with DHL Courier Company for delivery so I want you to contact DHL Courier Company with your Full Contact information so that they can deliver your ATM CARD to your designated address without any delay.

Your Full Name:.........
Home Address:...........
Country:................
Phone Number:...........

Like I stated earlier, the delivery charges has been paid but i did not pay their official keeping fees since they refused. Reasons for their refusal are because they do not know when you are going to contact them. They told me that their keeping fee is $25 per day and i deposited it Yesterday been 11/05/2017.Below is their Contact Information,

Contact Person: Mr.Anthony Kenneth
Email: [email protected]
Phone: +229 98099464
DHL Delivery Service

Try to contact them as soon as possible to avoid mistake on the delivery. I gave them your delivering address but you have to reconfirm it to them again to avoid any mistake in the delivering including with your ID or Picture.Hoping to hear from you as soon as you receive the package box contains US$2.7MILLION .Ask Mr.Anthony Kenneth DHL Courier Company Director How you Can Send to them their Official Security Keeping Fees Witch Is Only $25 which is per day.

Contact Today to avoid increase of their keeping fees and let me know once you receive your ATM CARD.

From Hon. John Douglas the General
Payment Contractor of Federal
Government Africa


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Close..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems legit


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 12, 2017)

VinLark said:


> No, because I don't give out my email to random strangers and scam sites. Or maybe i'm not special enough
> 
> But my neighbor DID email me!
> View attachment 86722



You don't need to give your email to random sites to get spam, you know?


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 12, 2017)

I keep getting those scam Microsoft virus center call with some Indian personal saying my pc sent them a email saying It has a virus. So I finally got fed up and Googled a granny and beastiality pornsite and gave them the ip address, telling him that's my ip. Then spent the next 5 minutes hearing yell saying I'm a fcuking a$$hole when he's trying to scam me

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I keep getting those scam Microsoft virus center call with some Indian personal saying my pc sent them a email saying It has a virus. So I finally got fed up and Googled a granny and beastiality pornsite and gave them the ip address, telling him that's my ip. Then spent the next 5 minutes hearing yell saying I'm a fcuking a$$hole when he's trying to scam me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


lol, also, you can say asshole here


----------



## dragonblood9999 (May 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> lol, also, you can say asshole here


I know but the guy had a really bad accent so it was hard to understand him

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 12, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I keep getting those scam Microsoft virus center call with some Indian personal saying my pc sent them a email saying It has a virus. So I finally got fed up and Googled a granny and beastiality pornsite and gave them the ip address, telling him that's my ip. Then spent the next 5 minutes hearing yell saying I'm a fcuking a$$hole when he's trying to scam me
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Heh, I've heard of that. Someone I know called them up and trolled them a bit, having them remote into a honeypot VM he made.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (May 13, 2017)

My spam folder consists mostly of people wanting to send me penis enlargement samples. Don't know why, it seems based on my talks with other friends it's fairly common, at least for everyone I've talked to.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

This is odd. I have never gotten this as spam. Did the e-mail look very fishy?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (May 18, 2017)

I got this exact same email. that is very wierd.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 18, 2017)

Skompc said:


> I'm just a bit worried is all... If anybody else received it then all worries aside... But if I'm the only one I might just have ticked the wrong person off... I don't know this guy's email... They used a temp one... Also my name is blanked out... Message below
> 
> 
> Hi ______
> ...



If you don't recognise this email then just deleted it and don't reply back. It's either suspicious or wrong email address being sent.


----------



## Pleng (May 19, 2017)

dragonblood9999 said:


> a granny and beastiality pornsite and gave them the ip address, telling him that's my ip. Then spent the next 5 minutes hearing yell saying I'm a fcuking a$$hole when he's trying to scam me



I used to get those. One time I acted like the most technologically illiterate person on earth, with hearing problems to boot. He'd ask me to go to teamviewer.com and when I finally "managed" to hear the correct spelling I told him I was on the site. He asked me what was on the screen. "Yellow" I said.

After about 50 minutes (I didn't have much on that day...) I was finally up and running and ready to give my Team Viewer ID. "F", I started... At which point he interrupted and told me it needed to be numbers. I insisted I was reading what he asked me to so he reluctantly asked me to continue. "U", I went on, "C, K, Y, O..." at which point he finally twigged and I got a similar response to you... Being called an asshole and time waster.


----------



## Jas627 (Jun 7, 2017)

Skompc said:


> I'm just a bit worried is all... If anybody else received it then all worries aside... But if I'm the only one I might just have ticked the wrong person off... I don't know this guy's email... They used a temp one... Also my name is blanked out... Message below
> 
> 
> Hi ______
> ...



Omg yes I have received that email as well and some are sent from different female names like Ariana or Racheal. Today however I received a new kind of hateful ass spam.

Riley Johnson


to me
1 hour ago
Details

Why is this message in Spam? It's similar to messages that were detected by our spam filters.
Hey, 

Stop stalking me and my friend or I will report you. You piece of shit, cock-sucker douche. I do not know why you are doing this! You slept together once, only once. It does not mean anything. Have not you heard of hook up?So, f*** off and leave us alone.

I have no idea who the hell sent this, I know it's just spam but still creeps me out a bit.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 7, 2017)

I usually receive emails about viagra even though I don't want.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello


Re:Business Proposal/Interest


How are you doing today, i hope this mail finds you in a good and convenient position!


My name is ZHAO DONG. I am the senior manager for Procurement, Hong Kong Refining Company (Sinopec Group Inc) I have been mandated to source crude oil from Libya for


supply to our refineries. However, I have been able to establish a good relationship with the senior management of the Azzawya Oil Refining Company, Libya.


I am now looking for a competent middle man to stand in between my company, Hong Kong Refining Company and the Azzawya Oil Refining Company of Libya for the sale and


purchase of 2 Million Barrels Monthly for 36 Months. This is in order to take home a commission of USD$5 to USD$7 per barrel. This amount is payable to the middle man


as commission.


On your response I will give you further details you may need and proof of my identity. Kindly reply directly to [email protected]

for further vital details you


may need.


Best Regards


ZHAO DONG

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jas627 said:


> Omg yes I have received that email as well and some are sent from different female names like Ariana or Racheal. Today however I received a new kind of hateful ass spam.
> 
> Riley Johnson
> 
> ...


So you slept with both of them? At the same time? Hmmm maybe one was not pleased ?


----------



## FoxyMoron (Jun 16, 2017)

I received an identical email from [email protected]

If you slept together once, and I also slept together once, isn't it more likely that Riley Johnson is stalking us?... or maybe it's Yoda.
Heard of hook up, I have.


----------



## Byokugen (Jun 16, 2017)

FoxyMoron said:


> I received an identical email from [email protected]
> 
> If you slept together once, and I also slept together once, isn't it more likely that Riley Johnson is stalking us?... or maybe it's Yoda.
> Heard of hook up, I have.


Players  :-P


----------



## Vieela (Jun 16, 2017)

The only spam i receive is japanese stuff even though i'm pretty sure i didn't even sign on some service of some sort with something related to japanese.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah, I got OP's spam too (and never once it passed the Gmail filter)

Plus lots of cancer with emojis in the subject



Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I usually receive emails about viagra even though I don't want.


That's the only spam I almost always find funny (due to the veeery creative product names and abundance of google translate bing or babelfish) 
Too bad it's a very small percentage nowadays


----------



## Lonjah (Jun 18, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That is actually really scary


*Yes I got the same one on Sunday,June 11,[email protected]:03 am. It actually went2 my 72 year old mother. She freaked out. Came &woke me up. Cuz we share the same names.So we replied2see who it really was. But haven't gotten any response. It freaked me out a little bit because of this guy I am talking to. *


----------



## Viri (Jun 18, 2017)

I tried to buy something on Criag's list and gave my email to a seller, big mistake. It was a bot, now my spam section is flooded with sex bots.


----------



## Gizametalman (Jun 18, 2017)

I got some kind of mail in my PC, something about my files being encrypted or something like that.
I'm a bit worried, as ever since I got that mail, my Windows screens prompts me with advertisements about credit cards and something called: "boicots" 
Am I the only one with that kind of mail?
Do I have to worry about it?


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 18, 2017)

I was hoping I got one. But I came across this. Looking up the email address on google brings up the same messages you guys got.



> Hey.
> 
> 
> rem
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hmm, I also have one that says open immediately. I don't wanna though.


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jun 18, 2017)

Jas627 said:


> Omg yes I have received that email as well and some are sent from different female names like Ariana or Racheal. Today however I received a new kind of hateful ass spam.
> 
> Riley Johnson
> 
> ...


Funny thing is I'm an undercover anti shoplifting guy at Walmart so I guess u could say I'm a PROFESSIONAL STALKER!!


----------



## Hurtz007 (Jun 19, 2017)

I just found a good one!!!


Attnear,

I am Mrs.Ruth Cousin I am a US citizen, 68 years Old. I reside here in Bromwich st,Arleta California My residential address is as follows. 13226 Bromwich st,
Arleta , CA, 91331, United States, am thinking of relocating since I am now rich. I am one of those that took part in the Compensation in west Africa many years ago and they refused to pay me, I had paid over $89,000 while in the USA, trying to get my payment all to no avail And they always stopped my funds with one reason or the order.

So I decided to travel with my Son to WASHINGTON D.C with all my compensation documents, And I was directed by the (F B I) Director to contact Mr.Bailey Wallace, who his a representative of the ( F B I ) and a member of the COMPENSATION AWARD COMMITTEE, currently in West Africa. And I contacted him and he explained everything to He took me to the paying bank for the claim of my Compensation payment. Right now I am the most happiest woman on earth because I have received my compensation funds of $15, Million Us Dollars Moreover, Mr.Bailey Wallace, showed me the full information of those that are yet to receive their payments and I saw your name as one of the beneficiaries, and your email address, that is why I decided to email you to stop dealing with those people, they are not with your fund, they are only making money out of you. I will advise you to contact Mr.Bailey Wallace.

I will advise you to contact Mr.Bailey Wallace directly today on the
information below to know if he can help you too.

COMPENSATION AWARD HOUSE
Name:Mr.Bailey Wallace
Email:[email protected]


note: am sending you this email because of the love I have for you and for all those innocent people been scammed day by day, by various scam artist claming to be with there fund, You really have to stop dealing with those people that are contacting you and telling you that your fund is with them, it is not in anyway with them, they are only taking advantage of you and they will dry you up until you have nothing.

The only money I paid after I met Mr.Bailey Wallace was just $220 for the Ownership Paper Works, take note of that.

Once again stop contacting those people, I will advise you to contact Mr.Bailey Wallace so that he can help you to deliver your fund instead of dealing with those liars that will be turning you around asking for different kind of money to complete your transaction.

Thank You and Be Blessed.

Mrs.Ruth Cousin
13226 Bromwich st,
Arleta , CA, 91331,USA
Reply Reply to All


----------



## DAVE1964 (Sep 14, 2017)

Jas627 said:


> Omg yes I have received that email as well and some are sent from different female names like I Ariana or Racheal. Today however I received a new kind of hateful ass spam.
> 
> Riley Johnson
> 
> ...



I recieved an email from this person 20 minutes ago. But using erina as hes girlfriend. Keeps getting through my gmail account.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2017)

DAVE1964 said:


> I recieved an email from this person 20 minutes ago. But using erina as hes girlfriend. Keeps getting through my gmail account.


wewlad, dat 3-month bump.


----------



## DAVE1964 (Sep 14, 2017)

I keep getting this idiot. Everyother day in my inbox he also seems to have a girlfriend called erina. Many foul words were written but all attempts to email him resulted in mail failure delivery.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2017)

DAVE1964 said:


> I keep getting this idiot. Everyother day in my inbox he also seems to have a girlfriend called erina. Many foul words were written but all attempts to email him resulted in mail failure delivery.


Just block his address.


----------



## ken28 (Sep 14, 2017)

I had to think of this video while reading this thread :


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 14, 2017)

ken28 said:


> I had to think of this video while reading this thread :



classic


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 14, 2017)

Viri said:


> I tried to buy something on Criag's list and gave my email to a seller, big mistake. It was a bot, now my spam section is flooded with sex bots.


That seems like the opposite of a problem


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 14, 2017)

Sex robots are the future


----------



## Sketchy1 (Sep 14, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Sex robots are the future


3 million years of evolution and shit like this is what we use our technology on

what a great time to be a human


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 14, 2017)

The ultimate thread revival™


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 14, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Sex robots are the future


Realdoll, Autoblow2....


----------



## deann9988 (Sep 14, 2017)

Jas627 said:


> Omg yes I have received that email as well and some are sent from different female names like Ariana or Racheal. Today however I received a new kind of hateful ass spam.
> 
> Riley Johnson
> 
> ...



Omg I just received the same email 2 days ago, so damn weird I swear.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 14, 2017)

deann9988 said:


> Omg I just received the same email 2 days ago, so damn weird I swear.


did you make an account just to say that?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 14, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> did you make an account just to say that?


A few others in this thread have as well. I don't get much spam since I use Comcast email.


----------



## drenal (Sep 14, 2017)

I usually get shit about Viagra and what not. What's a fourteen year old boy gonna do with some Viagra ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> I usually get shit about Viagra and what not. What's a fourteen year old boy gonna do with some Viagra ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Fap 20 times


----------



## Invision (Sep 14, 2017)

Skompc said:


> I'm just a bit worried is all... If anybody else received it then all worries aside... But if I'm the only one I might just have ticked the wrong person off... I don't know this guy's email... They used a temp one... Also my name is blanked out... Message below
> 
> 
> Hi ______
> ...



Yeah, got this too, except it was signed "T.B"
(...kinda made me jump a little since one of my friends name on discord is tb)


----------



## DAVE1964 (Sep 16, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Just block his address.


tried that but keep getting four new random addresses including [email protected]


----------



## WonderingAboutThings1001 (Sep 24, 2017)

I too have received this email a few hours old now:

Do not message me - Move On I WILL REPORT YOU..!!

From Jessica 
12:28 PM (2 hours ago) Detect language English

Please stop emailing me your photos. I am engaged now.
We broke up a long time ago. MOVE ON!
You piece of shit, cock-sucker douche
F***k You..!!

Since I am a 70 year-old woman, with a dried up vajayjay, who hasn't had sex in 17 years, on some level i can LMAO.  On top of that, it appears to be addressed to a man, from my Internet research for the meaning "Cocksucker and "douche".

However, as several people have mentioned here, the escalation to the violent language is very scary, and, since on March 30th, I got texted that this guy that I thought I was friends with, ripped me a new one in the vernacular, using good old "you" shame/blame name calling text message to tell me why he wants zero to do with me.  Then a friend of his told me about 3 weeks ago that I ruined the relationship, because I was almost "stalking" him, meaning the first man (Notice how it it was my fault again?  He doesn't take responsibility for anything on his part, like setting a boundary at the moment it became clear to him, I wasn't his cuppa tea.  He could have gently and firmly done it...it's not that hard to say "I am sorry, but I don't see us going anywhere...your approach to life is too different for me to ever be comfortable with".  Early, in the relationship, I wouldn't have thought much about it...I know I am eccentric in the eyes of the world.  I actually was surprised we got to a 3 hour coffee date, that to me, went wonderfully well.  I was happy and excited over getting to know him.  Sigh...

He accused me of "almost stalking" him, w=even though he is a 25 to 30 year expert in his field.  He works as a sales consultant where it is his job to coach DIYers and I had six projects in his area of expertise (I  have since cut it back to 4 due to wanting to spend the money on other things and to not take on moving a load-bearing wall for my home improvement project.)  More proof that I was stalking him in their eyes, because I have never completed these projects.

Nevermind fear of identity theft fallout, so that my bank closed all my accounts, not just my Home Line of Equity (HELOC), and nobody told me until a week later, after I paid back $30K out of my checking, and closed the HELOC.  I have been sick 75% of the time and in bed for the last 9 weeks, am undergoing acupuncture. chiropractic care, herbs for anti-inflammation, and a vitamin regiment, so that the dentist will fix the missing and decayed teeth that have suddenly crumbled in the last six months...they won't treat me, until my lower # is below 100...I got it there in about 5 acupuncture session. And, it has gone back up with my illness, lack of exercise, and weight gain from laying around soothing my Inner Child with chocolate late at night.

On top of that I screwed up courage to the sticking point, and went to see Brother #4. to reconnect after 22 years of estrangement.  It was so painful, even though in end he hugged me, and said he loved me, I don't know when I ever want to see him again.  Consequently, during those initial days back, I started going to a therapist twice a week to debrief and to learn from this (4 siblings to go).

Plus, 2 women I loved, one very deeply since I was 11, my 3rd "mother" died since 7/15/2017.

Consequently, I ask you, when does a Customer loose their Customer Bill of Rights about working to their schedule, not the store's schedule?  You must know that we 70-year old women are the female devil incarnate, don't you?

So, yesterday early morning, I removed the blocks I had put on his Facebook accounts over 40 days ago, just thinking the angst was over.  It's no big deal, he stopped updating his FB page months before I met him.

Then I get this email today.  it's almost, like I had accidently chatted him.  I had accidently gotten the chat window open from my last message to him, but I closed it right away, so he can't know, can he?

It's scary to say the least?  How could he know I had been in his Facebook page.  It's a lot of work to look at all the people who visits one's page.
So, I am sure, it's really a hoax, and the perpetrators of these emails are laughing because they score a direct hit somehow on something we as humans really undergo in this day and age.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 24, 2017)

lel xDD I always have some "Attn. Beneficiary" from BANK OF AMERICA or from unknown persons. Or one time I've had someone who litterally have a name like this "gjgoi4s5e7" that sent me an email. 2 of them were sent to me, with the same end address. True story is, these "Beneficiary" ones do not secure their emails, and Google found the main person who sent all of that. Email finishes to @ocn.co.jp


----------



## sp3off (Sep 24, 2017)

jizzus i did bad work.

I have only this in my Spams. (black tracing is for deleting some names.)


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 24, 2017)

sp3off said:


> -Snip-
> I have only this in my Spams. (black tracing is for deleting some names.)


that is some good editing, *Okay_Hand*

(I can see like all the names)


----------



## sp3off (Sep 24, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> that is some good editing, *Okay_Hand*
> 
> (I can see like all the names)



Was better in GIMP, was shitty at export.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




 
Better now.


----------



## WeedZ (Sep 24, 2017)

WonderingAboutThings1001 said:


> I too have received this email a few hours old now:
> 
> Do not message me - Move On I WILL REPORT YOU..!!
> 
> ...


Wtf am I reading?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 24, 2017)

i keep getting something called "Trumpcare". im pretty sure that doesnt/neverwill exist.


----------



## sp3off (Sep 24, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Wtf am I reading?



A cougar asking OP to f*** off or a badly done prank.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> i keep getting something called "Trumpcare". im pretty sure that doesnt/neverwill exist.



Nah, he prefers using this for wall-caring.


----------

